# Dalin Poodles



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't you mean Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Don't you mean Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse?


And here you are again! And you said I was a troll yesterday, Zooeysmom! Please I’m asking you to leave me and my post alone. It wasn’t meant for you, we all know how you feel


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

stormey916 said:


> And here you are again! And you said I was a troll yesterday, Zooeysmom! Please I’m asking you to leave me and my post alone. It wasn’t meant for you, we all know how you feel


This is a public forum stormey. You can't tell people to "leave you and your post alone", that's not how public forums work. 

That being said - I am asking the membership to tread carefully on this thread. It has all the potential of going off the rails and exploding in a fiery mess pretty quickly. I do not have the time or inclination to babysit this subject. Watch yourselves - warnings and bans will be handed out if necessary. Act like ADULTS - OK!!??


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> plumcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > stormey916 said:
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Don't you mean Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse?


Yes, that’s what I heard too. Lynn DeRosa runs Dalin Kennels and she has been convicted of animal cruelty. She can’t register her dogs with the American Kennel Club anymore, she was banned for 10 years if I remember correctly.

I found a thread that discussed her conviction in details : http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/129305-akc-suspends-dalin-toy-breeder-10-years.html

That is so sad. Those poor dogs !


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dechi said:


> zooeysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you mean Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse?
> ...


There is nothing “poor” about Lynn’s dogs. All healthy and happy. I was just there. I know you and you’re friends will be bombarding my post, so I’m not going to go there. It’s all untrue. I have three extremely healthy poodles from Lynn DeRosa of Dalin Kennels. Never had a doubt in my mind that they were the best puppies for our family! Healthy as horses actually! ? if anyone would like to talk to me privately about my poodles, please message me-


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lord have mercy! Does this BS never end?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Lord have mercy! Does this BS never end?


I hope not... I just stocked up.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> I hope not... I just stocked up.


:lol:


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> Posting photos of my three Dalin girls just because they are beautiful and joys of my life!


A friend of mine from the Dalin board brought this to my attention. How the white dog in the photo is Lori's relative's poodle... and the apricot is Tracy's poodle. So it leaves me wondering what the point is in lying that you own 3 Dalin poodles, when you only own 1 -- the silver. Plus, your two other non-Dalin black ones as pictured in your profile picture. No answer necessary... I don't know what you are trying to prove -- just pointing out your lies.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> I hope not... I just stocked up.


:amen:


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Posting photos of my three Dalin girls just because they are beautiful and joys of my life!
> ...


Omg- you are really something *****! What is the “Dalin board”?? I own three Dalin poodles. Daphne, Madeline and Beatrice along with my two black- Eleanor and Birdie. Who from the “Dalin board” might that be that is feeding you this “information”? Because it is incorrect. I think there is something mentally not right going on with you right now. I told you I had three of Lynn’s dogs when I picked up the puppies as i was putting them into the my husbands car. You don’t remember that? Remember, when you called the police after making us sit in the car for 30 minutes outside of the elevator at your condo. After we told you the night before exactly what time we would be there. After driving four hours and giving you a 30 minute heads up when we were close like you asked. After you tried to tell me everything that you were unhappy about. And after you told the cop I was a stranger, when in fact we know each other from the Facebook group that you were a member of for four years, had posted over and over again about the puppies and how much you loved them with photos and videos too! Which I commented on and congratulated you on. Oh, and I friend requested you on Facebook too, but you denied and disabled that setting. 
I’ll include more photos here. I feel sorry for you at this point, now you are trying to take my joy away as well.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Lord have mercy! Does this BS never end?


Apparently not, some here just are kill joys it seems!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Posting photos of my three Dalin girls just because they are beautiful and joys of my life!
> ...


I’m posting here so everyone can see a photo of my husband (whom wavesandbreezes met) with our three Dalin girls on there last bath day! As you can see, *****, I am not a liar. I do indeed own three of Lynn DeRosa of Dalin Kennels amazing toy poodles.

I am posting this photo in hopes that whoever has been believing wavesandbreezes outrageous claims and unhappiness can now see who is untruthful. She has accused me of making up the fact that I own these dogs and used photos of someone else’s to claim as my own. Outrageous that this sort of thing goes on in this group, I’ve never met a more unkind pack of people in my life. 
I am an active professional groomer who travels and talks to a lot of other groomers around the country. I’ll be sure to mention my bad treatment here, and ******, I hope this puts to rest your trying to disparage me online!


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> Omg- you are really something ******! What is the “Dalin board”?? I own three Dalin poodles. Daphne, Madeline and Beatrice along with my two black- Eleanor and Birdie. Who from the “Dalin board” might that be that is feeding you this “information”? Because it is incorrect. I think there is something mentally not right going on with you right now. I told you I had three of Lynn’s dogs when I picked up the puppies as i was putting them into the my husbands car. You don’t remember that? Remember, when you called the police after making us sit in the car for 30 minutes outside of the elevator at your condo. After we told you the night before exactly what time we would be there. After driving four hours and giving you a 30 minute heads up when we were close like you asked. After you tried to tell me everything that you were unhappy about. And after you told the cop I was a stranger, when in fact we know each other from the Facebook group that you were a member of for four years, had posted over and over again about the puppies and how much you loved them with photos and videos too! Which I commented on and congratulated you on. Oh, and I friend requested you on Facebook too, but you denied and disabled that setting.
> I’ll include more photos here. I feel sorry for you at this point, now you are trying to take my joy away as well.



Huh? You don't know? The Dalin Board is the group of people that post on the FB page. You wrote it above yourself.

No... you did not wait 30 minutes for the police to arrive. You got to me at 10:15 and they arrived at 10:30. I could have had them there sooner if I had called 911, but I called the non-emergency police just to verify that I was giving you two poodles. I don't care what you think about that. Yes... you are a stranger to me. All I saw was your photo when you wanted to friend me a few days before. 

As for your dogs... I never knew about the other two, so I guess she didn't either. But they are beautiful. Nobody wants to take your joy away. They simply don't want Dalin Kennels shoved down their throats.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Just a heads up and a reminder - I (as well as most of the membership here) am sick of the back and forth about this particular breeder. 

I'm pretty sure nobody's opinions will change (either for or against) while the members here continue to get into arguments about this breeder. Obviously there are a vocal few who respect her and a vocal few who despise her - this is NOT going to change and continuing to create threads regarding her will continue to create drama. 

As long as FACTS are stated, the threads will be allowed, but when the threads go completely off the rails (as these sorts of threads always do), warnings and bans will likely follow. Just be aware!!

This is a relevant excerpt from The Poodle Forum's rules...

3. We will have disagreements, from time to time. In many ways, we learn from this, because there is more than one way to do certain things. Having members internationally, almost guarantees that differences will arise. Just because there are differences does not mean it is wrong. Each member that posts a response that is deconstructive or is a personal attack that turns the discussion in an inappropriate fashion will solely be held responsible for their actions. We feel it takes multiple parties for this to happen and we will be force to take actions for each and every party involved in these discussions. This will also include posts that are considered provoking in nature. This will not be tolerated. 

Play NICE!!!!

Barb


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg- you are really something ******! What is the “Dalin board”?? I own three Dalin poodles. Daphne, Madeline and Beatrice along with my two black- Eleanor and Birdie. Who from the “Dalin board” might that be that is feeding you this “information”? Because it is incorrect. I think there is something mentally not right going on with you right now. I told you I had three of Lynn’s dogs when I picked up the puppies as i was putting them into the my husbands car. You don’t remember that? Remember, when you called the police after making us sit in the car for 30 minutes outside of the elevator at your condo. After we told you the night before exactly what time we would be there. After driving four hours and giving you a 30 minute heads up when we were close like you asked. After you tried to tell me everything that you were unhappy about. And after you told the cop I was a stranger, when in fact we know each other from the Facebook group that you were a member of for four years, had posted over and over again about the puppies and how much you loved them with photos and videos too! Which I commented on and congratulated you on. Oh, and I friend requested you on Facebook too, but you denied and disabled that setting.
> ...


I’ve never heard of our Facebook group referred to as “the Dalin Board” before. I wonder who exactly on there is feeding you the misinformation and basically saying I’m a liar. 
I don’t shove Dalin Kennels down anyone’s throat. I love Lynn, love her dogs, and have had three great experiences with my own. I don’t consider that shoving anything. We do indeed know of each other from the Facebook group- I’ve posted many many times, congratulated you when you became a Dalin mama, commented on my feeding routine when you asked for help with mealtime with multiple poodles which you thanked me for, called you and texted you several times before we drove from Tampa to South Florida. I did everything you asked before we showed up to pick up the poodles- including you informing me that an attorney and cop would be there to document and take photos of us! You also said you wouldn’t give back the dogs unless we brought you $450 cash that you paid to the Pet Nanny for transport or the Nanny was to fly into your airport, rent a car, and show up at your condo with $450 cash. Needless to say, my husband and I had no earthly idea what to expect from you when we arrived. 
You really have put the puppies, Lynn, myself, my husband and our Facebook group through the ringer. All because the dogs had ear mites, and you changed your mind about wanting them. That’s the facts of this case. I’m just glad I was able to help get them back and to families who really want them.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> You really have put the puppies, Lynn, myself, my husband and our Facebook group through the ringer. All because the dogs had ear mites, and you changed your mind about wanting them. That’s the facts of this case. I’m just glad I was able to help get them back and to families who really want them.


You conveniently distort the facts to your liking. 

The only ones I feel sorry for are the puppies. Living in bad conditions of overcrowding, fur embedded with urine, being uncomfortable with ear mites, hereditary defects such as Luxating patillas of Grade 2 and above and scared and unsocialized. 

No AKC papers. No parental information or ancestor lineage. 
No vet documentation on their health. 

Reputable, quality breeder? I think not.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > You really have put the puppies, Lynn, myself, my husband and our Facebook group through the ringer. All because the dogs had ear mites, and you changed your mind about wanting them. That’s the facts of this case. I’m just glad I was able to help get them back and to families who really want them.
> ...


This is the last time I will be addressing this with you without posting photos of what really transpired between yourself and Lynn. 

1. You never went to Lynn’s. So you have no clue as to how the puppies were raised. I met those puppies at Lynn’s. There was no overcrowding, no urine, no discomfort. You’ve never been there, so your opinion is just heresay. You made all that up on something you read on the internet. No firsthand knowledge. And by the way, if Lynn’s dogs are so abused, why did you stay in our Facebook group for so many years??
2. You should have discussed AKC registration with Lynn long before she delivered them to you on good faith that you would pay for them. Your pups were pets, not meant for showing or breeding, which is stated on the contract as well, and AKC Papers aren’t needed for that anyhow. Dalin poodles are great representations of type, so a peice of paper saying they are registered is useless 
3. On your contract the sire/dam are listed. You were free to go to poodleinfo.com for genealogy of your puppies. There you can get up to five generations for free. I’ve done that for all three of mine. You obviously did not.
4. Your puppies left Lynn’s up to date on their vaccines, dewormings, puppy food and started HW preventative, vaccine protocol info as well as spaying protocol info. That’s what you get when you buy a puppy. 
5. The whole patella issue. First, both dogs didn't have luxating patellas. the report (which I’ve seen) said 1/4 ONE dog only- then someone interestingly changed it afterward with a pen to 2/4, which was barely legible at that. You may seek another vet in the future if you ever get another dog. It is well known that it is impossible to diagnose luxation accurately before first heat cycle, unless the dog injures itself or is crippled. All toy breeds have somewhat loose knees before maturity and during growth of bones in legs! And you mentioned you’re vet “wasn’t impressed” with them as poodles. That really made me chuckle. Vets treat internal stuff. Very few have a clue as to good conformation of any breed! 
Oh, and ear mites don’t cause a dog to live in pain-lol. Besides the vets note said a dead ear mite... I was a certified vet tech for years before a groomer so I know all about ear mites. Unfortunate but not the end of the world and definetely no reason to ship the dogs back! Why don’t you do some searching in PF and find out that many dogs can get ear mites

What happened in this case is that perhaps having two littermates was too much for you, you were overwhelmed with the responsibility, you had buyers remorse, or even worse did you previously decide that you would stop payment as soon as you received them hoping Lynn would give you a better price since they were now several states away? You did text her more than once and asked her to negotiate price with you, did you not? 
It is my opinion that most of this could have been solved if you had just called Lynn as soon as you changed your mind(you say that was on day two). You never once did that. She tried to reach you twice by phone ten days into this mess when she received your certified letter. You wouldn’t call her back. That was the first time she realized you weren’t going to pay for something you took and had at your home. After She left you two voicemails asking you to call her You then only responded by text, and then only trying to cut a deal with her over paying for the dogs. Do you deny that at least twice you asked her to make a “settlement” with you? Now after all you put the dogs and humans through you are slandering Lynn publiand spreading total lies. And called me a liar as well accusing me of stealing other people’s photos and saying i had three Dalin poodles when i only have one! Really you are losing credibility here


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Out of curiosity, how come a puppy owner would know so much about disputes between another puppy owner and the breeder? It seems both you and the last poster that had puppies from this breeder were privy to all the inner workings of any disputes between puppy owners and the breeder, and it seems a bit weird for that to happen. Not just knowledge from being told, but having seen the specific puppies (even though you live far away from the sounds of it) and picture evidence of any documents.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. Everything about Dalin is weird. I don't see other members here repeatedly talking about their breeders. But, Dalin is different for some reason. It's... weird. Is there a line in the purchase contract that demands Dalin worship or the puppy will be re-homed? 

I do not get the Dalin theatrics on this forum, and there have been A LOT of theatrics. Usually I hang out with Countryboy and nibble on popcorn, but I really wonder why there is so much ferocious breeder loyalty, especially over a pet quality puppy. 

I went to the Dalin website to see what the fuss was about. Dalin Show Kennel? Showing to whom? Certainly not in AKC shows. Maybe it means showing poodles to people who have never heard of OFA or CHIC.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> Out of curiosity, how come a puppy owner would know so much about disputes between another puppy owner and the breeder? It seems both you and the last poster that had puppies from this breeder were privy to all the inner workings of any disputes between puppy owners and the breeder, and it seems a bit weird for that to happen. Not just knowledge from being told, but having seen the specific puppies (even though you live far away from the sounds of it) and picture evidence of any documents.


Yep. It definitely makes you wonder if she, along with two others that were already banned from here, are not paid associates and shills.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> [
> the report (which I’ve seen) said 1/4 ONE dog only- then someone interestingly changed it afterward with a pen to 2/4, which was barely legible at that.


I see where you are referring to a 2 that looks like a 1. His handwriting is pretty bad. 
However, if you look at the wording on the same line before it, it says MLP of a Grade II in Roman Numerals. You have the vet's info. -- call and confirm it for yourself.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> This is the last time I will be addressing this with you without posting photos of what really transpired between yourself and Lynn.


Interesting. You have screenshots of private conversations between me and Lynn.

Well, if you do post info. like that, I assume you will be banned from this forum for good. 

But, if not, I can respond in kind with screenshots of things discussed in the Dalin Group... and even conversations between me and Lori that I am sure you would not want the others here privvy to.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mysticrealm and click n treat, I'm glad I am not the only one sitting here scratching my head wondering what the heck is going on here. I don't care if Dalin "show" kennels has the best poodles on the planet, I would never ever want to purchase one of those dogs and be caught up in all of the drama - having perfect strangers threaten me online with all kinds of things because I was unsatisfied with my purchase and took action to ensure that my money wouldn't be lost. The last person posting about their bad Dalin experience on here lost I believe somewhere in the realm of $5000 on the dog that she didn't keep. It boggles the mind. In my opinion wavesnbreezes is very smart to take the action that she did.

Also, with the website advertising show poodles, it should go without saying that the dogs are akc registered. In this situation I feel that the buyer is not the one who was at fault "for not asking" for registration, rather the breeder should be for not telling their buyers! Pet or not, if you are expecting registration and don't get it, that is a big clue that something shady is going on. Rightly so since in this case it means that the breeder has been banned from the AKC for 10 years.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Mysticrealm and click n treat, I'm glad I am not the only one sitting here scratching my head wondering what the heck is going on here. I don't care if Dalin "show" kennels has the best poodles on the planet, I would never ever want to purchase one of those dogs and be caught up in all of the drama - having perfect strangers threaten me online with all kinds of things because I was unsatisfied with my purchase and took action to ensure that my money wouldn't be lost. The last person posting about their bad Dalin experience on here lost I believe somewhere in the realm of $5000 on the dog that she didn't keep. It boggles the mind. In my opinion wavesnbreezes is very smart to take the action that she did.
> 
> Also, with the website advertising show poodles, it should go without saying that the dogs are akc registered. In this situation I feel that the buyer is not the one who was at fault "for not asking" for registration, rather the breeder should be for not telling their buyers! Pet or not, if you are expecting registration and don't get it, that is a big clue that something shady is going on. Rightly so since in this case it means that the breeder has been banned from the AKC for 10 years.


I agree 100 % ! I have the same opinion of Lynn DeRosa, owner of Dalin Kennels.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Mysticrealm and click n treat, I'm glad I am not the only one sitting here scratching my head wondering what the heck is going on here. I don't care if Dalin "show" kennels has the best poodles on the planet, I would never ever want to purchase one of those dogs and be caught up in all of the drama - having perfect strangers threaten me online with all kinds of things



Yes, this right here is what has me so puzzled. Why is it like this? Why the zealous response to anything critical about Dalin? I've been on the receiving end of Dalin defense and it became a personal assault on my character. Got my feelings hurt, but I don't get it.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

Mystic, Dechi, ClicknTreat and Chinchilla... Thank you all for your understanding and logical opinions. I feel exactly as you all do. 

I am sure there are many more reading in this forum with negative experiences regarding this breeder, that don't speak up for fear of being personally attacked.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Yes, this right here is what has me so puzzled. Why is it like this? Why the zealous response to anything critical about Dalin? I've been on the receiving end of Dalin defense and it became a personal assault on my character. Got my feelings hurt, but I don't get it.


I can understand feeling defensive when your breeder is criticized, since it probably feels like someone's criticizing your dogs or you for getting them there, etc. But it does seem to get nasty especially quickly with the Dalin crowd. 

Reminder to all that there's a little "x" in the corner of your screen you can hit when you're especially upset about something online, and it'll go away before you post an unhelpful reply.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the last time I will be addressing this with you without posting photos of what really transpired between yourself and Lynn.
> ...


I couldn’t care less about any conversations you’ve had with (insert persons name here). I’m pretty sure you will get a warning for mentioning the persons name here. Not allowed.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Mysticrealm and click n treat, I'm glad I am not the only one sitting here scratching my head wondering what the heck is going on here. I don't care if Dalin "show" kennels has the best poodles on the planet, I would never ever want to purchase one of those dogs and be caught up in all of the drama - having perfect strangers threaten me online with all kinds of things because I was unsatisfied with my purchase and took action to ensure that my money wouldn't be lost. The last person posting about their bad Dalin experience on here lost I believe somewhere in the realm of $5000 on the dog that she didn't keep. It boggles the mind. In my opinion wavesnbreezes is very smart to take the action that she did.
> 
> Also, with the website advertising show poodles, it should go without saying that the dogs are akc registered. In this situation I feel that the buyer is not the one who was at fault "for not asking" for registration, rather the breeder should be for not telling their buyers! Pet or not, if you are expecting registration and don't get it, that is a big clue that something shady is going on. Rightly so since in this case it means that the breeder has been banned from the AKC for 10 years.


Oh, and you consider your comments “not an attack” on persons who have positive things to say about Dalin?! Lol


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> Click-N-Treat said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this right here is what has me so puzzled. Why is it like this? Why the zealous response to anything critical about Dalin? I've been on the receiving end of Dalin defense and it became a personal assault on my character. Got my feelings hurt, but I don't get it.
> ...


Lisasgirl the issue is not feeling like someone is criticizing my dogs. The issue is the absolute lies about Lynn and her kennel. Not one of these people have been there. Not one! But everyone is an expert. The only one here who has(me) is basically cut down and flat out called a liar on every front!! That’s what is sickening here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone who had been there recently left a very negative review. I don't have time right now to look for it. Anyone have a link?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> chinchillafuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Mysticrealm and click n treat, I'm glad I am not the only one sitting here scratching my head wondering what the heck is going on here. I don't care if Dalin "show" kennels has the best poodles on the planet, I would never ever want to purchase one of those dogs and be caught up in all of the drama - having perfect strangers threaten me online with all kinds of things because I was unsatisfied with my purchase and took action to ensure that my money wouldn't be lost. The last person posting about their bad Dalin experience on here lost I believe somewhere in the realm of $5000 on the dog that she didn't keep. It boggles the mind. In my opinion wavesnbreezes is very smart to take the action that she did.
> ...


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Someone who had been there recently left a very negative review. I don't have time right now to look for it. Anyone have a link?


You just can not stand that I posted a positive review, can you? So very sad zooeysmom. Doesn’t matter anyway, my review is here and that’s all that matters


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Stormey, I honest to God feel sorry for you. But I'm done with the drama, so I'm going to put you back on Ignore and keep you there. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Posting photos of my three Dalin girls just because they are beautiful and joys of my life!
> ...





Mysticrealm said:


> Out of curiosity, how come a puppy owner would know so much about disputes between another puppy owner and the breeder? It seems both you and the last poster that had puppies from this breeder were privy to all the inner workings of any disputes between puppy owners and the breeder, and it seems a bit weird for that to happen. Not just knowledge from being told, but having seen the specific puppies (even though you live far away from the sounds of it) and picture evidence of any documents.



Because I was the one who drove 4.5 hours to pick up the dogs. The buyer wasn’t going to realease them to me, therefore I had to have copies of pertinent documents and information to present to the POLICE who she called to write a report. Absolute chaos on her part. That’s why. 

And what’s weird about me visiting Lynn? I was there for a few days, when those dogs were about three months old. Why do I have to explain that on this forum? I said I was there, and I was. The buyer knows that because while I was there I posted some grooming videos Lynn and I did. She was a member of our Facebook group for many years. She’s not telling any of you the complete story.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Stormey, I honest to God feel sorry for you. But I'm done with the drama, so I'm going to put you back on Ignore and keep you there. Please take care of yourself.


Thank you. Please do. You are exhausting


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Someone who had been there recently left a very negative review. I don't have time right now to look for it. Anyone have a link?


You're probably thinking of this one, which actually began the thread that seems to have spun off the current round of discussion on Dalin: http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/243873-my-dalin-kennels-experience.html

There was another recent experience where someone said they went there in person and was fine with the conditions they saw there, though they were pretty vague about what they actually saw. I think that thread got removed because I can't find it now.

I wasn't going to wade into this again, but I'm procrastinating, so fine. Here's what I see on this issue:

In general, the defense I see from Dalin devotees seems to be 1) the dogs are pretty and have good temperaments; 2) They know Lynn and believe her to be a good person; and 3) The breeding dogs are not treated worse than they would be in other high-volume breeding operations.

To which, personally, I would respond that 1) I'm sure the dogs are lovely, but that's not really the point - I think Archie is the best dog in the world and I don't support the "breeder" that produced him either; and 2) Very wonderful, well-intentioned people do things I strongly disagree with all the time, so again, her being a nice person isn't really the point. 

So the only issue is point 3. And it's true; I've never been there. I do know that at some point in the past, a jury of her peers believed beyond a reasonable doubt that this breeder committed misdemeanor-level animal cruelty. She was also found to greatly exceed the legal limit of dogs on her premises, which is concerning since most states allow more dogs than I'd be comfortable with even a high-volume operation owning (and allow worse treatment than I'd be comfortable with as well). Virginia, where Lynn DeRosa Liddington was cited, allows a maximum of 50. 

Now, is it possible that this was just a low point for Dalin, and since then they've cleaned things up and become a stellar example of animal welfare? Sure, that's possible. But I haven't seen a lot of evidence of that, while I do have some pretty concrete evidence from the past. Dalin also seems to actively advertise as a show kennel and heavily imply they have AKC puppies despite being suspended from the AKC, so that doesn't help me find them more credible. 

That said, if someone were to give me details on what the breeding operation looks like now (ie, how many dogs she owns, whether or not they live in small crates stacked on top of one another, what kind of socialization they receive, what health testing she does, what kind of staff she has to manage all of this), then I might consider that information. I'm not against all kennel breeders, but they need to make a real effort to make sure *all* of their dogs are happy and have full lives. And I don't see a lot to convince me that that's the case here except for defenders occasionally coming through and saying, "I know Lynn and everything's fine, just trust me."


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> wavesnbreezes said:
> 
> 
> > stormey916 said:
> ...


Well folks, there you have it... how's that for her conveniently turning things around? Lol!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, lisasgirl--that was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> ... if someone were to give me details on what the breeding operation looks like now (ie, how many dogs she owns, whether or not they live in small crates stacked on top of one another, what kind of socialization they receive, what health testing she does, what kind of staff she has to manage all of this), then I might consider that information. I'm not against all kennel breeders, but they need to make a real effort to make sure *all* of their dogs are happy and have full lives. And I don't see a lot to convince me that that's the case here except for defenders occasionally coming through and saying, "I know Lynn and everything's fine, just trust me."


Your whole post was excellent... but especially the part I copied above.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

No matter where you got your dog if you are happy with your fur baby, don't be embarassed where you got your dogs, and do not leave the forum. Enjoy your babies and have fun. 3 of mine were stellar breeders the other 5 I am sure were not, I think they may have been accidents, some puppy mills. 

I would put my girls up against any on this forum for temperament, health, looks, training and cuddling. Bella is the only one who has an eye problem, but per vet not inherited.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> Mysticrealm said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how come a puppy owner would know so much about disputes between another puppy owner and the breeder? It seems both you and the last poster that had puppies from this breeder were privy to all the inner workings of any disputes between puppy owners and the breeder, and it seems a bit weird for that to happen. Not just knowledge from being told, but having seen the specific puppies (even though you live far away from the sounds of it) and picture evidence of any documents.
> ...


You just don’t understand what loyalty is it seems to me. I’ve told you before and once again. Never received anything from Lynn, paid full price for my poodles. I just knew I had to help get those dogs away from you. Simple as that. 
Of course in your paranoia I don’t expect you to understand that. And I’ll be sure to share you’re public thoughts with Lynn and the group


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> lisasgirl said:
> 
> 
> > ... if someone were to give me details on what the breeding operation looks like now (ie, how many dogs she owns, whether or not they live in small crates stacked on top of one another, what kind of socialization they receive, what health testing she does, what kind of staff she has to manage all of this), then I might consider that information. I'm not against all kennel breeders, but they need to make a real effort to make sure *all* of their dogs are happy and have full lives. And I don't see a lot to convince me that that's the case here except for defenders occasionally coming through and saying, "I know Lynn and everything's fine, just trust me."
> ...


Lol- I’ve already stated that the dogs are perfectly happy and healthy, from first hand knowledge. The arrogance that you or anyone else thinks that detailed descriptions are necessary to convince a group of people that have proven already that absolutely nothing anyone says positively here is going to make any difference in regard to the hate- we’ll its an excercise in futility and really takes a lot of nerve asking. Oh, and you were welcome to get in your car, drive there, and check it out yourself wavesandbreezes!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

stormey916 said:


> Lol- I’ve already stated that the dogs are perfectly happy and healthy, from first hand knowledge. The arrogance that you or anyone else thinks that detailed descriptions are necessary to convince a group of people that have proven already that absolutely nothing anyone says positively here is going to make any difference in regard to the hate- we’ll its an excercise in futility and really takes a lot of nerve asking. Oh, and you were welcome to get in your car, drive there, and check it out yourself wavesandbreezes!


Given the level of detail I have available in my "against" column (a verifiable court case, published articles, etc.), I don't think it's unreasonable that I might want a couple of details on the other side rather than just taking your word for it.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> zooeysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who had been there recently left a very negative review. I don't have time right now to look for it. Anyone have a link?
> ...


So the one lady who allowed her dog to jump off the couch is the proof enough for the outrageous hatred in this group? Oh and one more now, wavesandbreezes, whose already tarnished her credibility? The woman in the above link let her 3 month old puppy jump and break his leg! Felt bad and returned him unceremoniously. Out of the what-1400 people in this forum, 1400 hundred who have had various problems with new puppies from various breeders, or who knows- out of all of them for some strange reason Dalin is singled out as a poodle torture chamber?! And when an occasional owner says anything positive, what happens? Exactly what’s happening to me at the moment... a bunch of strangers with big opinions badger that person until they either leave, lose their cool and are removed or just shut up and don’t say anything ever again. I’m not giving anyone any details of anything I saw at Lynn’s, and the reason isn’t because what I saw was so horrible. Quite the opposite. It’s because you guys don’t deserve them, it would be a waste of my time as it is evident how you feel.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

To be clear, since this seems to come up every time I ask these questions about Dalin, I'm not looking for some kind of underground video footage or something. I just want to know how many dogs she has and how they're typically cared for. "They're happy, don't worry" doesn't give me that information. "She has about X number of dogs, and they live in full-size kennels but have staff members who play with them in the exercise enclosure every day" is all I'm really wondering about. Most breeders are fairly forthcoming with that kind of info.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol- I’ve already stated that the dogs are perfectly happy and healthy, from first hand knowledge. The arrogance that you or anyone else thinks that detailed descriptions are necessary to convince a group of people that have proven already that absolutely nothing anyone says positively here is going to make any difference in regard to the hate- we’ll its an excercise in futility and really takes a lot of nerve asking. Oh, and you were welcome to get in your car, drive there, and check it out yourself wavesandbreezes!
> ...


Well I’m not a reporter but i can tell you those photos are not of Lynns place or her dogs. And PETA financed that entire fiasco. And as far as the AKC, there was nothing they could do, their hands were tied due to the witch hunt in the court case. Google up what animal rights activists are doing to show breeders around the country. Another one this week, an 85 year old world renown miniature schnauzer breeder stripped of her life’s work. Only difference is that her breed club is coming to her defense. Give it time, there won’t be allowed anyone to develop pure breed dogs at all. 
Look, I know I can’t convince someone if their mind is already made up. But I’m just so over people assuming things without firsthand knowledge which I have. But these few haters don’t care about that, just if I can contribute to the hate.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

This is exactly what happened last time I tried to get what I think is some pretty basic information - I got a lot of lashing out and statements about why I don't "deserve" to know. It doesn't help me find you (or other supporters) credible when you keep deflecting like this. All I want to know is:

1) How many dogs does Lynn DeRosa own?
2) In what general conditions are they kept?
3) How are their needs (including socialization) seen to by Dalin?
4) Are they health tested?

That's it. I can find that out about any other reputable high-volume breeder pretty easily, at least in a ballpark sense. When I ask that about Dalin, I face a strange amount of indignation with no information.

I mean, in one sense you're right. I do not have a good opinion of Dalin. But I'm working with the evidence that I have. I have a court verdict, an AKC suspension, and some articles. I also have forum posts, some of which claim to be first-hand accounts, but which don't contain any real information. The thread I linked to earlier is the only first-hand story that actually has any details in it, and they're mostly red-flag details (it was the puppies' first time on grass, they weren't allowed to see the parent dogs, the puppies did not seem well-socialized). It also didn't sound like that person knew anything about the state of the actual breeding kennels, as they were only allowed to meet the puppies they were there to pick up.

So I don't really know what you expect me to think. I'm open to Dalin being totally reformed and a wonderful example of a kennel breeder. But everything I've seen points in the opposite direction, and you're not willing to give me anything to counter that.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> This is exactly what happened last time I tried to get what I think is some pretty basic information - I got a lot of lashing out and statements about why I don't "deserve" to know. It doesn't help me find you (or other supporters) credible when you keep deflecting like this. All I want to know is:
> 
> 1) How many dogs does Lynn DeRosa own?
> 2) In what general conditions are they kept?
> ...


You will never get any answers, because it wouldn’t be in Lynn DeRosa of Dalin Kennels’ interest. 

She was convicted of animal cruelty for a reason, and her defenders are trying very hard to make this conviction seem meaningless.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > wavesnbreezes said:
> ...


Haha! What does that even mean? Post away, I’ve got nothing to hide and anything you’ve said with whomever is completely useless and irrelevant to me! You mean nothing to me, I’m just glad you don’t have Lynn’s poodles anymore.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> This is exactly what happened last time I tried to get what I think is some pretty basic information - I got a lot of lashing out and statements about why I don't "deserve" to know. It doesn't help me find you (or other supporters) credible when you keep deflecting like this. All I want to know is:
> 
> 1) How many dogs does Lynn DeRosa own?
> 2) In what general conditions are they kept?
> ...


Curious, Which reputable “high volume” breeder do you have the info you’re asking for here? 
You do realize there are hundreds of Show Kennels in the United States, don’t you?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> No matter where you got your dog if you are happy with your fur baby, don't be embarassed where you got your dogs, and do not leave the forum. Enjoy your babies and have fun. 3 of mine were stellar breeders the other 5 I am sure were not, I think they may have been accidents, some puppy mills.
> 
> I would put my girls up against any on this forum for temperament, health, looks, training and cuddling. Bella is the only one who has an eye problem, but per vet not inherited.


Thank you glorybeecosta, you are really very kind. With all the grilling a Dalin supporter gets here it’s not surprising they’ve all left. Wavesandbreezes has finally found her niche!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dechi said:


> lisasgirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly what happened last time I tried to get what I think is some pretty basic information - I got a lot of lashing out and statements about why I don't "deserve" to know. It doesn't help me find you (or other supporters) credible when you keep deflecting like this. All I want to know is:
> ...


it is meaningless 
http://www.p4pownership.com/apps/blog/


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

http://www.p4pownership.com/apps/blog/


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just noticed something interesting. The Dalin group has 1,484 members currently. The Rock'nRolla group has 30 members. Funny since spoos produce around 10 puppies per litter and toy poodles produce 3 per litter.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Another example of A/R activists taking a longtime fanciers life away from them, as they tried to do with my breeder. https://webcache.googleusercontent....joan-huber/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=0&vwsrc=0


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> I just noticed something interesting. The Dalin group has 1,484 members currently. The Rock'nRolla group has 30 members. Funny since spoos produce around 10 puppies per litter and toy poodles produce 3 per litter.


Yep, we have a lot of members! Some have a Dalin, some have another breeders dog, some want a poodle in the future. It’s wonderful there are so many fans of our dogs and toys in general. We are like a big family- sharing information, helpful discussion on all things poodle. And of course celebrate and support new Dalin mamas when they come along. It’s a wonderful support system and a great way for Grandma Lynn to follow along in her babies lives in their forever homes!


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> [Oh, and you were welcome to get in your car, drive there, and check it out yourself wavesandbreezes!


14 hours is too long a drive. I was going to fly out there... but it's kind of weird to me that a breeder would live 2 hours from an airport. Doesn't make it too easy to get to.

Besides the fact... I've read enough about "staging areas." I'm sure her property is lovely. It's off-site where the majority of the animals are kept that would concern me.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> I just noticed something interesting. The Dalin group has 1,484 members currently.


And the strangest part of it is...maybe 20 are active members, if that much.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> zooeysmom said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed something interesting. The Dalin group has 1,484 members currently.
> ...


Not strange at all. And yet another untruth! And just because someone doesn’t post doesn’t mean they aren’t there. Remember, you told me you were always reading but rarely contributed! So what? Lol
This forum has well over 1000, and a fraction post regularly as well.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > [Oh, and you were welcome to get in your car, drive there, and check it out yourself wavesandbreezes!
> ...


Oh my God- now I’ve heard it all! Because Lynn is an hour away from the airport, that is weird to you? You do realize big states have lots of land, right?! 
And off site ?! What the hell are you talking about. Everything is right there together!!! House then a small building along with a greenhouse right behind it! There’s no off site! How could she be with her dogs all day and take care of them “off site” - What is wrong with you? 
What “staging area”? This is absolutely hilarious. You now have crossed the line legally and Lynn needs to know about it. You can’t legally do what you are doing- allowing your obvious paranoia drive you to publically make up lies and slander.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> wavesnbreezes said:
> 
> 
> > stormey916 said:
> ...


What lies and slander? The pictures speak for themselves. I didn't take them. They were here on this site long before I got here. She was kicked out of the AKC long before I got here. The negative threads on her reputation started long before I got here. 

The only one who is paranoid is you. Are you so desperate to seek a scapegoat to make all this go away? Well, life doesn't work like that. Public forums are here to discuss these things. I can't help it if her jaded reputation with so many people on here... again... way before I got here... is upsetting to you.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> You just don’t understand what loyalty is it seems to me. I’ve told you before and once again. Never received anything from Lynn, paid full price for my poodles. I just knew I had to help get those dogs away from you. Simple as that.
> Of course in your paranoia I don’t expect you to understand that. And I’ll be sure to share you’re public thoughts with Lynn and the group


Those dogs never had it so good, as while they were here. They were well-cared for, loved and their ears medicated twice daily. I even gave you their medication to continue it.

Of course you will go back to Lynn and the group to report everything. That's what bullies do.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Gosh these pics are just horrible. How can you jut put 2poodles in a small cage like this?
And it even does not have a flat floor....
If I was one of the poodle I would become mad within days....


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

stormey916 said:


> Curious, Which reputable “high volume” breeder do you have the info you’re asking for here?
> You do realize there are hundreds of Show Kennels in the United States, don’t you?


Off the top of my head, I've heard from people who got dogs from Zamora, Amity Valley, Sharbelle, and seen this kind of info about Baer Toys in the past as well. In every case, buyers were able to speak to the general size and condition of any kennels as well as how social/friendly/cared for the dogs in them seemed to be. They met their puppies' parent dogs and usually some unrelated pet dogs as well. Some of the kennels are attached to boarding or dog daycare services, which doubles as care for their dogs. Others have dedicated staff, co-breeders, or family members who help out if there are too many dogs for one person. Health testing information is available at OFA or was provided to puppy buyers by request.

Baer actually has YouTube videos that show their kennels, including dogs unrelated to the ones featured in the video. I don't expect that from everyone, obviously, but it's nice to see they don't feel the need to hide it.

Being upfront about the basic care and condition of all the dogs in your program is a pretty common requirement for a breeder to be considered reputable, at least in any list that I've seen. It doesn't need to be publicly advertised, but I hope Dalin is at least giving this info to prospective buyers. Most of them don't seem to have this info, which isn't a great sign either.

(Edit: Talking to people who get retired breeding dogs is a good way to see how the breeder treats dogs in their program, too.)


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

Every future buyer HAVE TO visit the breeder facilities, meet and interact with the dogs to be sure that the puppy comes from a reliable and responsible breeder, and that the parents are living in good conditions.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Païllâsse said:


> Every future buyer HAVE TO visit the breeder facilities, meet and interact with the dogs to be sure that the puppy comes from a reliable and responsible breeder, and that the parents are living in good conditions.


YES! And make sure you visit BEFORE you make a decision, BEFORE you sign a contract or put a deposit down, BEFORE your heart is totally set on a particular litter. 

Make sure you see everything, not just the breeder's living room (which could just be a staging area). Look into the eyes of the breeding dogs. The three saddest poodles I have ever seen were breeding dogs that belonged to second rate breeders. 

If puppy buyers could refuse to buy from breeders/greeders who have too many dogs and who do not love, cherish and support their breeding dogs, a lot of poodle suffering could be eliminated. Also, I firmly believe that the happiness and confidence of the momma dog plays a big role in passing a happy, self-confident temperament on to the puppies. 

So let's all support those small-scale breeders who have only a few breeding dogs that they love and cherish!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Stormey916, are you able to answer the questions posed by Lisasgirl? 

“1) How many dogs does Lynn DeRosa own?
2) In what general conditions are they kept?
3) How are their needs (including socialization) seen to by Dalin?
4) Are they health tested?”

all i have witnessed thus far in this thead by Dalin Supporters is repeated deflection about these four incredibly basic questions. I (quite literally) have no dog in this fight, but the utter inability to provide a straight answer is beginning to speak volumes.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Coldbrew said:


> Stormey916, are you able to answer the questions posed by Lisasgirl?
> 
> “1) How many dogs does Lynn DeRosa own?
> 2) In what general conditions are they kept?
> ...


Why would I have the exact answers to those questions? I have been there twice, spent time with her as my friend. Counting dogs? I did not, my answer is that she doesn’t have a lot- the “hundreds of dogs” that the liars on this forum claim is a outright lie! Grilling her on who/which are health tested? The parents of my puppies were health tested to my satisfaction and are healthier that 99% of the poodles i groom. Questioning her as to her socialization practices? Why would i do that? She rises early every morning, and literally spends her entire day with her dogs, minus a break for lunch. Every single day, 365 days a year. For 50+ years. 
It amazes me the boldness of the members here. Someone (wavesnbreezes) tells a tale of woe with half truths, fabrications, and outright lies and everyone “oos and aahs” -poor her. I give my detailed account of my experience and I’m asked for detailed descriptions of her facility, her hired help, head count of dogs, and god knows what else! And you all think this is normal???


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > wavesnbreezes said:
> ...


I’m not paranoid at all. Scapegoat for what-lol? Anyone in the future who reads this will come to realize quickly what’s what here. What is upsetting to me is that you have flat out lied about Lynn. And you know it. You slandered her and myself as well. You looked for something to make you feel better in your guilt and unhappiness and this place is making you feel like you found it. Good luck with that


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Païllâsse said:


> Every future buyer HAVE TO visit the breeder facilities, meet and interact with the dogs to be sure that the puppy comes from a reliable and responsible breeder, and that the parents are living in good conditions.


I agree!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

stormey916 said:


> Why would I have the exact answers to those questions? I have been there twice, spent time with her as my friend. Counting dogs? I did not, my answer is that she doesn’t have a lot- the “hundreds of dogs” that the liars on this forum claim is a outright lie! Grilling her on who/which are health tested? The parents of my puppies were health tested to my satisfaction and are healthier that 99% of the poodles i groom. Questioning her as to her socialization practices? Why would i do that? She rises early every morning, and literally spends her entire day with her dogs, minus a break for lunch. Every single day, 365 days a year. For 50+ years.
> It amazes me the boldness of the members here. Someone (wavesnbreezes) tells a tale of woe with half truths, fabrications, and outright lies and everyone “oos and aahs” -poor her. I give my detailed account of my experience and I’m asked for detailed descriptions of her facility, her hired help, head count of dogs, and god knows what else! And you all think this is normal???


I'm good with ballpark info. Here are some things I'd assume you've observed on your visits:

Are the dogs in full-sized kennels with indoor/outdoor space, like you might see at a shelter or a boarding kennel, or were they all in small crates when you saw them? Is there space available where things like training, exercise, or play likely take place?

About how big is the kennel facility? Are we talking the size of a garage? A barn? Multiple barns? 

Does it seem like all the dogs get individual attention every day? How do they react when you (or Lynn) approach them? Having been on farms, I know you can spend all day every day with animals just doing basic things like cleaning, feeding, and checking vitals, so time spent doesn't necessarily mean they're getting the kind of social interaction and mental stimulation that a poodle should have. So do the dogs act like they're getting that? Is there anyone helping her with them?

What health testing did she do on the parents of your puppies? Since it was to your satisfaction, I'm assuming you know some specifics there at least.

This is all stuff you should've been able to observe on your visits and through knowing this breeder. Like, I know how most other owners socialize/treat their dogs just based on casual conversation - we talk about what we do with our dogs and how our dogs behave. No grilling necessary. I would assume you'd have that kind of small talk with a person who spends all of her time with her dogs.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

peppersb said:


> Païllâsse said:
> 
> 
> > Every future buyer HAVE TO visit the breeder facilities, meet and interact with the dogs to be sure that the puppy comes from a reliable and responsible breeder, and that the parents are living in good conditions.
> ...


I agree abou what you’ve said except the small-scale breeder only statement. And the idea that those dogs are loved and cherished more than a show breeders dogs. If it weren’t for show breeders pure breed dogs wouldn’t be available to the majority of purchasers. There is a place for a clean, well run, well maintained show kennel. I’ve been around dog people all my adult life, they fiercely love and cherish the breeds they spend so much of their lifetime with.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > You just don’t understand what loyalty is it seems to me. I’ve told you before and once again. Never received anything from Lynn, paid full price for my poodles. I just knew I had to help get those dogs away from you. Simple as that.
> ...


Reported.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> wavesnbreezes said:
> 
> 
> > stormey916 said:
> ...


...and yet you gave them back. Over money. Now who has the bad character here?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Païllâsse said:


> Gosh these pics are just horrible. How can you jut put 2poodles in a small cage like this?
> And it even does not have a flat floor....
> If I was one of the poodle I would become mad within days....


Those are not photos of Lynn’s!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I have the exact answers to those questions? I have been there twice, spent time with her as my friend. Counting dogs? I did not, my answer is that she doesn’t have a lot- the “hundreds of dogs” that the liars on this forum claim is a outright lie! Grilling her on who/which are health tested? The parents of my puppies were health tested to my satisfaction and are healthier that 99% of the poodles i groom. Questioning her as to her socialization practices? Why would i do that? She rises early every morning, and literally spends her entire day with her dogs, minus a break for lunch. Every single day, 365 days a year. For 50+ years.
> ...


The building is not large and it’s very clean. There are absolutely NO crates whatsoever anywhere. Food and water available at all times. In fact, when i brought my girls up for my visit, they ate so much because food was always out that they were pooping every two hours all day long! Lynn thought that was hilarious of course. All her poodles have outdoor time with sunshine and indoor time esp. at night. There are dog toys galore. Lynn’s poodles absolutely love her. Jump on her, wagging their tales, play with her, and played with me too! They are typical bouncy happy toy poodles. Very curious and smart! Some like to bark -communicators -lol. Get handled and played with everyday and called by their names, even the smallest puppy has a name with Lynn. Our Facebook group has at least two owners who bought a retired champion and have been amazed at how well socialized and how easily they adjusted to household life. There is a beautiful large grooming room, and mama poodles have private nursery area for their babies. Her puppies are weaned at their own pace, no yanking them away from mama at eight weeks, they stay for at least twelve. It really is a lovely, happy place. Lots of Lynn’s memorabilia and photographs on the walls too! Oh, and I’ve met one of her kennel attendants once too!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

stormey916 said:


> The building is not large and it’s very clean. There are absolutely NO crates whatsoever anywhere. Food and water available at all times. In fact, when i brought my girls up for my visit, they ate so much because food was always out that they were pooping every two hours all day long! Lynn thought that was hilarious of course. All her poodles have outdoor time with sunshine and indoor time esp. at night. There are dog toys galore. Lynn’s poodles absolutely love her. Jump on her, wagging their tales, play with her, and played with me too! They are typical bouncy happy toy poodles. Very curious and smart! Some like to bark -communicators -lol. Get handled and played with everyday and called by their names, even the smallest puppy has a name with Lynn. Our Facebook group has at least two owners who bought a retired champion and have been amazed at how well socialized and how easily they adjusted to household life. There is a beautiful large grooming room, and mama poodles have private nursery area for their babies. Her puppies are weaned at their own pace, no yanking them away from mama at eight weeks, they stay for at least twelve. It really is a lovely, happy place. Lots of Lynn’s memorabilia and photographs on the walls too! Oh, and I’ve met one of her kennel attendants once too!


Sounds like a nice experience. Do the dogs range free in the building, or are they in kennels?

Also, what health testing did she do for your puppies?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > The building is not large and it’s very clean. There are absolutely NO crates whatsoever anywhere. Food and water available at all times. In fact, when i brought my girls up for my visit, they ate so much because food was always out that they were pooping every two hours all day long! Lynn thought that was hilarious of course. All her poodles have outdoor time with sunshine and indoor time esp. at night. There are dog toys galore. Lynn’s poodles absolutely love her. Jump on her, wagging their tales, play with her, and played with me too! They are typical bouncy happy toy poodles. Very curious and smart! Some like to bark -communicators -lol. Get handled and played with everyday and called by their names, even the smallest puppy has a name with Lynn. Our Facebook group has at least two owners who bought a retired champion and have been amazed at how well socialized and how easily they adjusted to household life. There is a beautiful large grooming room, and mama poodles have private nursery area for their babies. Her puppies are weaned at their own pace, no yanking them away from mama at eight weeks, they stay for at least twelve. It really is a lovely, happy place. Lots of Lynn’s memorabilia and photographs on the walls too! Oh, and I’ve met one of her kennel attendants once too!
> ...


They are not running free in the building except at certain times supervised or 2-3 at a time. I dont think that would be safe. Otherwise they have really long and wide runs, like at a boarding facility. 
I’m going to look at my girls paperwork. I believe it was OFA - which I talked to Lynn about- she’s not had problems with eyes in her lines, thank God!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dechi said:


> lisasgirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly what happened last time I tried to get what I think is some pretty basic information - I got a lot of lashing out and statements about why I don't "deserve" to know. It doesn't help me find you (or other supporters) credible when you keep deflecting like this. All I want to know is:
> ...


I’ve given her answers to the best of my ability. This should put an end to the grilling. You can never again say “you will never get any answers”.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

stormey916 said:


> I agree abou what you’ve said except the small-scale breeder only statement. And the idea that those dogs are loved and cherished more than a show breeders dogs. If it weren’t for show breeders pure breed dogs wouldn’t be available to the majority of purchasers. There is a place for a clean, well run, well maintained show kennel. I’ve been around dog people all my adult life, they fiercely love and cherish the breeds they spend so much of their lifetime with.


Show breeder does not always/generally equal large scale breeder. My breeder has some of the top dog's in the country, and yet even when she had 2 large litters at once she never had close to even 50 dogs. There is no way she could manage to fit the 100+ dogs that your breeder has had on site at one time.
And your breeder is no longer a show breeder, at least, not with AKC unless she's registering her dogs through other people.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No one has answered that question, Mysticrealm. What registration do these Dalin puppies have, if any? Comprehensive health testing and AKC registration may not matter to some folks, but the Dalin prices recently mentioned are what you would expect to pay for all of the above and no scandal attached. Caveat emotor.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> No one has answered that question, Mysticrealm. What registration do these Dalin puppies have, if any? Comprehensive health testing and AKC registration may not matter to some folks, but the Dalin prices recently mentioned are what you would expect to pay for all of the above and no scandal attached. Caveat emotor.


You’re kidding, right? I groom doodles and (fill in a breed)-Poos all day long that people are easily paying 1500-$3000 for with absolutely no testing or of course registration cause they are mixed breeds! Give me a break, Dalin poodles have 50 years of stellar lineage behind them. Papers or not, that’s worth something! 

I’m sensing now people are fishing for something else to bring up that they don’t like.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree abou what you’ve said except the small-scale breeder only statement. And the idea that those dogs are loved and cherished more than a show breeders dogs. If it weren’t for show breeders pure breed dogs wouldn’t be available to the majority of purchasers. There is a place for a clean, well run, well maintained show kennel. I’ve been around dog people all my adult life, they fiercely love and cherish the breeds they spend so much of their lifetime with.
> ...


I don’t know how many times I have to say this, but again I will: Lynn doesn’t have anywhere even near 100 dogs in her kennel! And I’m going to presume your breeder is a Standard breeder? So of course she doesn’t have 50 standard poodles, that’s like comparing apples to oranges.
For everyone of your small poodle breeders I can name twice the number of larger scale breeder. Not only here but internationally. You may not want your dog to come from there, but someone else may feel comfortable after doing their due diligence. 
And as far as i am concerned she is still one of the all time top toy poodle breeders of all time! I’ve spent hours with her tell stories about the dog show world, around the globe. She’s done it all, literally. She is a show breeder.No one will ever take that away from her, she made a legendary difference in toy poodles.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My breeder actually does standards and poms (one of her poms was recently the top pom in the country) and she still doesn't have anywhere near 50+ dogs. 
Being actually in the show world I know multiple poodle breeders and none of them have anywhere near 50 dogs, and I know toy, mini, and standard breeders. The only show person I know of that may have that kind of amount of dogs is a Sheltie breeder, and I don't agree with it.
Maybe Dalin doesn't have 100+ dogs anymore but they sure did at one time according to court documents.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We’ll let people read this and decide for themselves if they want to buy a dog from Lynn DeRosa of Dalin kennels. Please, never forget she was convicted of animal cruelty. These charges weren’t made up.

I don’t know who in the world would even think about getting one of her dogs after reading this dreadful article. Animal cruelty at its worst.

Even though she might not have 160 dogs like she had at the time (some people who knew her even say she had as many as 200), even if she “ only “ has 50, she is still the same terrible person who let these poor dogs suffer. No caring person would let animals live in such conditions.

Bite brings kennel under scrutiny SOUTHWEST VA. INVESTIGATION PROMPTS NEW STATE LAW | Local | fredericksburg.com


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dechi said:


> We’ll let people read this and decide for themselves if they want to buy a dog from Lynn DeRosa of Dalin kennels. Please, never forget she was convicted of animal cruelty. These charges weren’t made up.
> 
> I don’t know who in the world would even think about getting one of her dogs after reading this dreadful article. Animal cruelty at its worst.
> 
> ...


A ten year old small town newspaper article-lol?
Have you read or listened to anything I’ve said? Apparently not. No the charges weren’t made up but the facts were. Those photos are not Lynn’s dogs! Do you not know that animal rights activists are targeting show dog breeders wildly? Just did it again last week, HSUS sent a plant into a breeders place, then marched right into the 85 year old woman’s miniature schnauzer kennel and took away her dogs. Left her with absolutely nothing after a lifetime of hard work for her breed. Thankfully her breed club is at least standing behind her through this. 
Look, I’m not here to sell a Dalin poodle to anyone. But I couldn’t stand by and let people rip apart a really good person. That’s all. I believe this thread has lived its life to the end ?


----------

